# No offence, but I'd rather not say....



## Masood

Hi

How would you say "No offence, but I'd rather not say." in Spanish?

e.g. 
_- Are you going to the party tonight?
- No.
- Oh. Why not?
- No offence, but I'd rather not say._

Another example:
_- How old are you?
- No offence, but I'd rather not say._

'No te ofendas, pero prefiero no decir.' [?]

Thanks


----------



## chileno

"sin ofender" el lo más común.


----------



## Lady Fairfax

I would say: No te ofendas pero prefiero no dar explicaciones.


----------



## Babel's tower

De acuerdo con Lady Fairfax.


----------



## loudspeaker

How old are you? 
No offence, but I'd rather not say. 

Que no te parezca mal, pero prefiero no decírtelo. 

Me parece que 'ofender', teniendo en cuenta la definición del diccionario de la RAE, es demasiado fuerte para estos contextos.


----------



## Alisterio

I agree that "No te ofendas" is a bit too emphatic. Round these parts we'd say "No me lo tomes a mal, pero prefiero no decirte [por qué no voy a ir a la fiesta]."


----------



## Masood

Many thanks, everyone.


----------



## APajaro

No te ofendas, pero preferiría no decirlo.


----------



## chileno

Ok, Para mí:

no te ofendas = don't take offence

sin ofen*der* = no offence

Might be wrong.

EDIT: refer to answer #2


----------



## loudspeaker

*Offence* 
3 no offence	-spoken- used to tell someone that you hope that what you are going to say or do will not *offend* them

*of‧fend*
1 [intransitive and transitive]	 *to make someone angry or upset* by doing or saying something that they think is rude, unkind, etc. 
*
2 [transitive]	 to seem bad or unacceptable to someone*. 

3 [intransitive]	 formal	 to commit a crime or crimes. 

Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English

*ofender*.
(Del lat. offendĕre).
1. tr. *Humillar o herir el amor propio o la dignidad *de alguien, o ponerlo en evidencia con palabras o con hechos.

4. prnl. *Sentirse humillado o herido en el amor propio o la dignidad.*

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

¿Cuántos años tienes? 
No quiero humillarte (ofenderte), preferiría no decírtelo. (*demasiado fuerte para este contexto*) 
*
'ofender' no tiene en español los mismos matices (1y 2) que 'offend'. .*


----------



## Lamemoor

Me gusta esta respuesta: es directa y no me parece ofensiva.

L.


----------



## chileno

loudspeaker said:


> *Offence*
> 3 no offence    -spoken- used to tell someone that you hope that what you are going to say or do will not *offend* them
> 
> *of‧fend*
> 1 [intransitive and transitive]     *to make someone angry or upset* by doing or saying something that they think is rude, unkind, etc.
> *
> 2 [transitive]     to seem bad or unacceptable to someone*.
> 
> 3 [intransitive]     formal     to commit a crime or crimes.
> 
> Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English
> 
> *ofender*.
> (Del lat. offendĕre).
> 1. tr. *Humillar o herir el amor propio o la dignidad *de alguien, o ponerlo en evidencia con palabras o con hechos.
> 
> 4. prnl. *Sentirse humillado o herido en el amor propio o la dignidad.*
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> ¿Cuántos años tienes?
> No quiero humillarte (ofenderte), preferiría no decírtelo. (*demasiado fuerte para este contexto*)
> *
> 'ofender' no tiene en español los mismos matices (1y 2) que 'offend'. .*



Gracias. ¿Leíste la respuesta número dos?

Pero te agradezco nuevamente tu diligencia.


----------



## Lamemoor

La traducción no tiene que ser literal e insisto que decir: No te ofendas pero... es perfectamente correcto.

L.


----------



## Milliemu

Estoy de acuerdo con Lamemoor. Acá se usa mucho. También decimos: No te enojes pero...


----------



## Lamemoor

Efectivamente, aquí usamos más el "no te enojs, no te molestes" ... 

"Mi Buenos Aires querido:::"


----------



## pejeman

También para mí es correcto y de uso generalizado. Igualmente cuando hay mayor cercanía entre las personas se usa "no te me ofendas" o "no te me vayas a ofender pero..."


----------



## Milliemu

Acá el uso de "me" no está bien visto desde el punto de vista de clase social, igual se usa. Yo no lo usaría.


----------



## Lamemoor

En Perú es igual, yo tampoco lo usaría.

L.


----------



## loudspeaker

chileno said:


> Gracias. ¿Leíste la respuesta número dos?
> 
> Pero te agradezco nuevamente tu diligencia.



Claro que la he leído. Siempre leo todos los mensajes antes de contestar, a no ser que sea un hilo de cuatro páginas. 

Masood ha dado dos ejemplos muy concretos. 'Sin ofender' creo que se usa pero no en el segundo caso. 

¿Cuántos años tienes? 
No te lo tomes a mal, pero prefiero no decírtelo. 

No me imagino a unos adolescentes utilizando el verbo ofender aquí. (La verdad que a unos adultos tampoco).


----------



## chileno

59 primaveras...

Eso podría explicarlo ¿no?


----------



## 797102030aaa

sera porque el espanol no es tu primer idioma loudspeaker? por eso?


----------



## wfogg

Imagino que también tiene que ver de qué país estemos hablando.

Yo soy de Madrid (y veo que loudspeaker vive en Madrid, y su español, aunque no sea nativa, es muy bueno) y en este caso no diría "no te ofendas" (aunque esté bien dicho), y menos todavía usaría "no te enojes" o "no te molestes". No quiere decir que esté mal, ni de lejos, simplemente no lo usaría porque como dice loudspeaker en España en general no usamos los verbos "ofender" o "molestar" en este contexto y de forma coloquial (y "enojar" prácticamente nada).

En este caso yo diría "si no te importa...":


- Are you going to the party tonight?
 - No.
- Oh. Why not?
- No offence, but I'd rather not say.

  - ¿Vas a ir a la fiesta esta noche?
 - No.
- ¿No? ¿Por qué?
- Si no te importa, prefiero no hablar de ello.

-------------

- How old are you?
- No offence, but I'd rather not say.

- ¿Cuántos años tienes?
 - Si no te importa, preferiría no decirlo.


----------



## Babel's tower

Loudspeaker, depende del contexto, pero "no te ofendas" no tiene por qué ser demasiado fuerte. Ahora bien, como has dicho, no me imagino a un 
adolescente diciendo "no te ofendas", pero tampoco me lo imagino diciendo "no te lo tomes a mal", más bien diría: "no te enfades pero prefiero no decírtelo".
En mi opinión, en esa frase: "no te ofendas", "que no te siente mal", "no te enfades" y "no te lo tomes a mal" son sinónimos, dependiendo del contexto y del registro empleado por el hablante, utilizará una u otra.


----------



## Masood

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## loudspeaker

797102030aaa said:


> sera porque el espanol no es tu primer idioma loudspeaker? por eso?



Es cierto que el español no es mi primer idioma, pero ese no es el motivo. 
Sabía desde el principio que se trataba de diferencias regionales, como así lo han corroborado Wfogg y Babel's tower, a los cuales agradezco su punto de vista, y sólo estaba dando mi opinión. 
Saludos 7971 etc...


----------



## Lau Lau

Alisterio said:


> I agree that "No te ofendas" is a bit too emphatic. Round these parts we'd say "No *me* lo tomes a mal, pero prefiero no decirte [por qué no voy a ir a la fiesta]."



¿No *te* lo tomes a mal?


----------



## Lau Lau

No te lo tomes a mal, pero prefiero no decírtelo (Do not take it the wrong way, but I...) funciona tanto en la oración de la fiesta como en la de la edad.

No te ofendas, pero el color de la cortina no pega con el color del sofá (No offence, but the color of the curtain does not match with the color of the sofa...)

Offence implica no estar de acuerdo con el gusto/punto de vista de otra persona, lo que puede ''herir sus sentimientos''. Para mí, ''No te ofendas, prefiero no decir mi edad'' es incorrecto. No vas a herir a la otra persona por no decirle la edad o si vas a una fiesta o no.


----------



## Omada

Lau Lau said:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero prefiero no decírtelo (Do not take it the wrong way, but I...) funciona tanto en la oración de la fiesta como en la de la edad.
> 
> No te ofendas, pero el color de la cortina no pega con el color del sofá (No offence, but the color of the curtain does not match with the color of the sofa...)
> 
> Offence implica no estar de acuerdo con el gusto/punto de vista de otra persona, lo que puede ''herir sus sentimientos''. Para mí, ''No te ofendas, prefiero no decir mi edad'' es incorrecto. No vas a herir a la otra persona por no decirle la edad o si vas a una fiesta o no.



Es algo bastante subjetivo. Si le pregunto a alguien por qué no va a una fiesta y no que quiere decir porqué, puede ser por una razón que ofenda, que hiera, como por ejemplo que no te considere una persona de total confianza, y que no te consideren de confianza sí puede ofender (depende de quién seas, puedo estar hablando con mi madre, por ejemplo), si te dice antes "no te ofendas" equivale a hacerte entender que no es por ti.


----------



## macame

"Sin ánimo de ofender" también se usa mucho.


----------



## Lau Lau

Omada said:


> Es algo bastante subjetivo. Si le pregunto a alguien por qué no va a una fiesta y no que quiere decir *porqué*, puede ser por una razón que ofenda, que hiera, como por ejemplo que no te considere una persona de total confianza, y que no te consideren de confianza sí puede ofender (depende de quién seas, puedo estar hablando con mi madre, por ejemplo), si te dice antes "no te ofendas" equivale a hacerte entender que no es por t*i*.



1) No tiene sentido decir no te ofendas, si no das el motivo por el que el otro se vaya a ofender. El hecho de no decirlo, no da para ofender al otro. En el caso de que sí diera el motivo, sí da para ofender a la otra persona.

''No te ofendas, pero no quiero ir contigo.'' En este caso sí. Estás dando el motivo. Te estás mojando al decir la causa. Si no la dices, no ofendes. Si acaso, dejas con la duda.

2) El no te ofendas, para mí, no quiere decir que ''no es por ti''. Si fuese así lo dirías tal cual. No te lo tomes a mal, prefiero no decírtelo. Pero que sepas, que no es por ti.

Es mi manera de verlo


----------



## Omada

Lau Lau said:


> 1) No tiene sentido decir no te ofendas, si no das el motivo por el que el otro se vaya a ofender. El hecho de no decirlo, no da para ofender al otro. En el caso de que sí diera el motivo, sí da para ofender a la otra persona.
> 
> ''No te ofendas, pero no quiero ir contigo.'' En este caso sí. Estás dando el motivo. Te estás mojando al decir la causa. Si no la dices, no ofendes. Si acaso, dejas con la duda.
> 
> 2) El no te ofendas, para mí, no quiere decir que ''no es por ti''. Si fuese así lo dirías tal cual. No te lo tomes a mal, prefiero no decírtelo. Pero que sepas, que no es por ti.
> 
> Es mi manera de verlo



Sí, si te entiendo, ya he dicho que es subjetivo. Para mí "no te lo tomes a mal" y "no te ofendas" se pueden usar con el mismo valor.


----------



## Lau Lau

Omada said:


> Sí, si te entiendo, ya he dicho que es subjetivo. Para mí "no te lo tomes a mal" y "no te ofendas" se pueden usar con el mismo valor.



Me parece estupendo . Sí, pero el problema no es la cercanía entre esos dos. El problema es  que nuestro ''no te ofendas'' puede no ser el ''no offence'' de los  ingleses. Yo casi siempre me tomo sus expresiones con mucha carga


----------



## Omada

Lau Lau said:


> Me parece estupendo . Sí, pero el problema no es la cercanía entre esos dos. El problema es  que nuestro ''no te ofendas'' puede no ser el ''no offence'' de los  ingleses. Yo casi siempre me tomo sus expresiones con mucha carga



Estoy de acuerdo


----------

